# 1996 Shoalwater S17 ~ Johnson 90hp ~ Flats Boat ...



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*1996 SHOALWATER S17 ~ TUNNEL V CENTER CONSOLE ~ FLATS BOAT ~ JOHNSON 90HP ~ HYDRAULIC JACKPLATE ~ TRIM TABS ~ LIVEWELL ~ LOWRANCE ELITE7ti FISHFINDER / GPS ~ RUNS GREAT ~ SINGLEAXLE TRAILER ...

CALL 281 -907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]

PRICE $9,980.00

MORE PICTURES AVAILABLE AT www.uptownmarine.com
*


----------

